# Kayak vs Waders and Access Question



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

I've seen the saugeye and bronzeback slayers on here over the years and I can't help, but want to try hitting the river/creek scene this year to try my luck. Before I do I wondered what everyone's thoughts were on the best approach. I realize some of the smaller creeks and even rivers are sometimes shallow to the point that a kayak may not make sense, but also realize waders have their limitations with deep pools, etc. I guess I was wondering if you all can share your experience on each and what you feel is the better approach. Maybe it's both, but wondered what you thought.

That being said I'm guessing a Kayak would provide better access to "float" these areas, but wasn't sure about the need to obtain permission to float through a section of property, etc. Again, I'm used to the reservoir/small pond route so want to make sure I'm not only legal, but respectful in my approach to this. 

And, of course I welcome any tips related to this since its a new journey for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you intend to keep your fish? 

Because that's a major factor for me. I would personally choose a kayak, especially if I had one of those fancy fishing ones with plenty of room for gear and a platform for standing. Because it seems it would be a pain to drag a cooler full of ice around while wading. Leave it on the shore and go back with each fish you intend to keep, I suppose. Or take a stringer along and tie them off...

I don't know what I'm talking about though. I've neither waded nor fished from a kayak, so you probably shouldn't listen to me.


----------



## Silver Fox 23 (Sep 4, 2015)

kevinw said:


> Do you intend to keep your fish?
> 
> Because that's a major factor for me. I would personally choose a kayak, especially if I had one of those fancy fishing ones with plenty of room for gear and a platform for standing. Because it seems it would be a pain to drag a cooler full of ice around while wading. Leave it on the shore and go back with each fish you intend to keep, I suppose. Or take a stringer along and tie them off...
> 
> I don't know what I'm talking about though. I've neither waded nor fished from a kayak, so you probably shouldn't listen to me.


I guess I never thought about the cooler aspect. I'd likely do catch and release. Good thoughts on your end though.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Any private land you fish is going to need permission if wading. You can float any navigable flow without permission but you can’t even step out to stretch your legs without permission. I would think the smaller creeks would be a pain in a kayak to fish. Would be a good time to go knocking on some doors before the trashy people start making the land owners mad the whole summer.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

This all depends on what creek/river you want to fish. I have a kayak and I wade a good bit too. Kayaks are great in limited access areas and areas where the water is deeper, making it difficult to wade through. Wading is great in smaller, shallower streams where there is plenty of access. 

When kayaking a stream you don't have to worry about who owns what, as long as you dont anchor or tie up. Wading, you have to be careful not to trespass on private property. Wading you can walk in and walk out from the same access point. Unless you are kayaking a very slow moving area and can get back to your put in spot, you are gonna have to have a pick up vehicle.

If you're keeping fish, just take a stringer for both, thats what I do.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I'm partial to the kayak, you can cover more territory. Mine's an old 9 1/2' one that weighs @30#. Easy to drag over the occasional shallow gravel bar.
In the summer, I can beach it and get out and wet wade spots too. As long as your floating through, private property is not a problem unless your touching
the ground (this includes anchoring).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd go kayak as well. I mean it's nice to have a good pair of waders for different situations. But a kayak will get you more places. 
I kayak creeks/rivers solo all the time. Fish working your way upstream then fish floating back down. And if needed can usually find something to wedge up against to slow down an fish better areas. Or just keep paddling up an drifting back down. Or if your not on private property just drop a small anchor.
Plus you then have the option of hitting lakes/big ponds in the kayak . 
If I'm able,I normally am using my kayak to get me to spots then get out and fish,if not on private property.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

I'd first go with a pair of hip waders and see if you like river/creek fishing. You can access a lot of water with just hip waders. If you like it a lot, then a kayak is where it's at. I have a kayak, but find myself using that more as a way to get to a spot down or upstream than actually fishing out of it. Once I get to a spot, I'll wade fish.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Waders would be first then kayak later. It is fun to think about kayaking miles of open water but you always have to come backup stream... Walking is or wading is just as relaxing. Must be careful though. Holes, or limbs hidden can really cause issues.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dovans said:


> you always have to come backup stream...


Good point. On the Cuyahoga, I always went upstream, then worked back down. Less surprises that way. I figured which stretches I could get a good 3-4 miles up without too much hassle. You do make a good point, I waded for years before I got the yak. Heck, I've referred to the kayak as "hard plastic waders", lol.


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Kayak or waders will both have ups and downs. I hardly use my waders only nov-april much rather wet wade the rest of the year. Kayak will get you farther with less effort but the pick up and drop off is not always easy with only your vehicle. I would say spend some time on the banks and just keep your line wet. There is plenty of good public areas to get going. Good luck


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

As soon as the water is warm enough just wet wade. It's the most relaxing on a hot summer day. If you have a light kayak fish up stream with the kayak tied off to a belt loop and then use it to get through areas too deep to wade and use it to float back to your truck. As far as keeping fish, same deal use a stringer no sense in bringing a cooler along. Just leave it in the truck as well


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I wade in warm weather in wading boots and olive-colored nylon pants. The pants keep my legs protected from nettles and mosquitoes when walking on shore. I only use waders for steelhead fishing, or maybe a couple times in very early spring before the water warms up to be comfortable wet wading. I prefer smallmouth rivers. Where streams through public land is plentiful I enjoy wading. It is less trouble than transporting a kayak. Where I live now, there are fewer streams through public land, so I more often than not I take the kayak. Ideally I paddle up stream and float back down to where I put it. I have a 57-lb, 10.5-ft Pescador Pro 10 yak that I can handle myself to get on and off the car roof rack.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Kayak 1000%. If it's to small a creek to kayak, then walk it. I pass by so many waders that are not able to go where I'm going.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Have to say I'm in the kayak/canoe first camp since I can get my 90+ lb. canoe just about anywhere I can wade and a lot of places I can't. Like others have mentioned, I go upstream first and float back to my truck. One thing that can diffuse most situations if you get yelled at for trespassing, is to carry a trash bag and pick up trash you see along the bank. Also, as long as you are on an otherwise navigable waterway and progress is impeded by something like a downed tree across the creek, it is legal to portage as long as you do it respectfully. If you can do it quietly and stay close to the water, you'll be okay. Of course, you can't go hacking through the brush beside the creek with a machete, that would be destruction of property.


----------

